# FS: Discus Pair $250



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful fish, mello.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> beautiful fish, mello.


Thanks Charles!


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice pairs! wish i had an extra tank for them to raise the fries...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Gary - that Flachen beast is a BLUE discus.....nice foundation fish for your new domestic skittle tank 
Great looking fish, Rommel. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually flachen is a green fish. : ) 
These pairs are worth snapping up!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Also selling my Stendker FLachen very large (sex unknown) $220


 How big is the Flachen ? How old ? Thnx, George


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

No idea how old.. Probably around 19-24 months I would say. Close to 6.5" plus in size


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

how bout the jumbo piwow turq pair?? ill buy them! got any babies yet i can buy?
ps i got a cobalt piwow pair from the ones i got from you cousin!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Good luck with the sale! I hope mine are sold soon too to make room!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

a good chance for those who wants to try
Breeding. Bump bump bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> how bout the jumbo piwow turq pair?? ill buy them! got any babies yet i can buy?
> ps i got a cobalt piwow pair from the ones i got from you cousin!


Good to hear you got a pair Kevin. One of the reason I'm selling these pairs I got a jumbo piwow Turk pair from Bob upper Canada discus last week. They just spawned last night only 4th day in their tank. I also got two other pairs that I'm working on from him. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

ya bob told me you got a few pairs last wknd. nice! i saw pics of your piwow red turk pair and IMO nicest fish ive seen maybe ever! size shape and thickness just cant be beat. let me know when the babies are for sale.
cheers


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

The first pair of jumbo turk I had was the best I discus I ever had. This second pair is not far behind. They are just gorgeous fish.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Mello,

pair of Penang Eruptions $325 obo (click on the pic for video)

I have them I called them Red Snakeskin.. 

I am just wondering does the male ferited on the eggs? 

Good luck for your sale. 

but they are so beautiful fish.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Duncan
It was sold to me as Penang eruption. Both males are fertile.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Penang eruption pair Sold!!!! 
Leopard pair new price $285 obo


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Leopard Pair price drop~~!! $250 for the long weekend!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!!!!!


----------

